# Fantasy Medieval Armour



## Horgh (Dec 19, 2008)

Morning chaps, I'm new here, blah blah blah, here's my pickle:

Halloween is fast approaching, and I have an idea for next years' fright night. A few years back I 'got into' Warhammer, or at least the multiple stories of the Warhammer universe and due to my _dark_ side I've fallen in love with Chaos, a friendly group who nestle in the Warp neighbourhood. 

In lure of this almost psychotic adoration, my theme this year is, of course, Chaos and my aim is to dress up as a champion of. Now these lads are typically dressed in the fashion of bits of dead people and armoured to the bloody teeth. See (1, 2, 3, 4)

However because of my body type (that is 5"10 and slim) I won't be anywhere close to the above (7"5 and rhino) so I've settled for a moddest-sized champion of Nurgle. You might have heard of him, *Valnir the Reaper.* His costume seems to be simple enough, not much plate involved, and no hasle with a rather cumbersome helmet that would no doubt be disgarded during the festivities of the night.
___

What I really need from you charitable lot is some feedback, and some textual help in how to make the 'plate', especially the shoulders (somewhat tricky). I've thought about cardboard with an overlay of really thick papier mache/mod rock, I'm also concidering fiberglass but I wouldn't really know where to start with fiberglass.

As you can tell I'm a bit lost in all the excitement of next years October that I don't really know where, or how to start.


TLDR; How do I made armour?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Welcome. Please keep in mind that this is a family site. Cursing is not allowed.

Thank you.


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

Amethyst Angel's Guide to Armor-Making.

see if internet archive works for 
http://www.bioweapons.com/index3.htm

And there is no reason you cant be 8 foot tall. Look up stalkarounds and build your own. Think hiking back pack with extension poles.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow. Great how to on the armor-making DG. Giving me ideas for the coming year's costumes.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't forget Craft Foam Armor Tutorial


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Horgh, welcome here! 
I'm quite familiar with the WARHAMMER universe, being myself an ex-player (I played the Undead army  ). Well I hope you are very very motivated because it would need a lot of work!
I would use cartboard too for the basic shape of the armor, and foam so it would be easier to wear. 
Maybe you should look for Warhammer cosplay photos to get some inspiration.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

I made an Uruk-Hai costume (from the Lord of the Rings) and used cardboard, plastic, paper mache and paint to make it look like metal. It was a lot of work but if you break it down to sub-assemblies and build it bit by bit it isn't too bad. Here's some progress shots along with the finished product. I've got some more photos and reference links on a website I did up...

Creating an Uruk-Hai... an adventure in cardboard & paint


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's a really cool costume. you did a very nice job.


----------



## Horgh (Dec 19, 2008)

Uruk-Hai said:


> I made an Uruk-Hai costume (from the Lord of the Rings) and used cardboard, plastic, paper mache and paint to make it look like metal. It was a lot of work but if you break it down to sub-assemblies and build it bit by bit it isn't too bad. Here's some progress shots along with the finished product. I've got some more photos and reference links on a website I did up...


That looks god damn excellent! I'll refer back to that website lots.


----------

